# Open Text (OTC.TO)



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Mid cap software solutions company out of Waterloo, Ont. that started in the search engine biz in the early '90s. They now sell content management products and IT consulting services. Apparently have had many consecutive successful quarters these past few years and barely reacted to the 2008 credit crisis - low beta. Seem to make one or two M&As a year. Relatively little sizeable competition. Haven't sliced through their financials yet. Anyone own it? Thoughts?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Up 5% today on rumours that Hewlett-Packard are announcing a possible buyout during their earnings call tonight


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Nevermind, they're acquiring a European company called Autonomy instead

http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/18/hp-to-buy-enterprise-software-autonomy-for-10-billion/


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Open Text went up after the purchase of Autonomy was made as they share a similar space with traders speculating that OTC may be taken out as well. 

And who says the market is efficient and based on fundamentals.

Human emotion is always at play in the markets --- both ways.

Greed - Hope - Fear


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

This company has been mentioned as a takeover for many years now. At some point they will get bought out.

I had money in this a few years ago but got out as I was getting too overweight in tech names.


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

New Article in the Globe today. 

Keep in mind that this has been a takeover play for many years now so don't expect a buyer to swoop in right away. 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...pen-text-looks-like-a-bargain/article2150739/


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

> And who says the market is efficient and based on fundamentals.
> 
> Human emotion is always at play in the markets --- both ways.


Both can be true, no?

In the long run, fundamentals are inexorable. Sentiment drives the short-run movement.


----------

